# First practice for the MWST in about 5 weeks... checking form etc



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

Today I got a chance to do a little practice... it's been over a week since I've been able to shoot... catching up after the ECST is really quite time consuming...

I saw a few minor things that need improvement, but overall it looks like this is going to be an interesting tourney!


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

It'll be great to have you there, Bill!


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Looking mean, Bill. Wish I could be there to shoot with you guys. Should be a lot of fun.

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

looks like all the card cutters are gonna be there ! there needs to be an exhibition with them all cutting cards and lighting matches just so those outside of slingshot forums know what is possible.


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR (Oct 17, 2013)

Very nice shooting Bill!


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

You're always ready to go. Like a machine. Perfect.


----------



## GrayWolf (May 14, 2012)

Looking good....really good!!!


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

This shoot is gonna be serious! You got some awesome talent showing up for this one people! Not only super fun with a different target set-up then the usual paper, but the competition is gonna be something to behold! Fun, Fun, Fun,-God I wish I could go!!!!!! :banghead: :banghead: :banghead:


----------



## Byudzai (Aug 31, 2013)

Hey Bill -- what did you think of your own video? Any comments on what you would have improved in your own technique?


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

Thanks Guys, like I said... should be a ton 'o fun!



Byudzai said:


> Hey Bill -- what did you think of your own video? Any comments on what you would have improved in your own technique?


To be perfectly honest I feel my release was inconsistent and on a couple of shots it looked like I was anticipating the release and moving slightly at the release in preparation for the recoil..... So as has always been my biggest hurdle to "perfect" shooting.... anticipatory movement and "trigger" pull have to be worked on...


----------

